

Miami, Tech Hub of the Americas. Really? - BrazilNews
http://brazilandusbiz.com/emerge-americas/

======
gamechangr
Yeah Miami is really picking up speed.

It's not close to Silicon Valley, but it's working to be established at the
tech hub for Latin America.

